# Cost of a Refinish



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anyone had a refinish done lately?

Where, who did it, how much did it cost?

How much would it cost to refinish a new Jazzmaster body in black?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

$7.48 










Only half kidding. You can actually do a pretty good job with a rattle can. A auto body shop could probably do a nice job for you too. If you want it done by a pro guitar refinisher be prepared to pay a lot.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I would try doing it if I thought I would ever do it again.

I just got a quote from a pro guitar refinisher and the price is almost exactly the same as a Warmoth body.

The Warmoth body would probably work better for me.

How much does Maaco cost?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

Rattle can user here too.
A few members here do some great work too. Post a 'wanted, refin' ad.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

In a similar vein, I have a natural finished jazz bass (I believe it is poly, since it is a '74 AVRI reissue) that I'd like refinished sunburst. Any recommendations? I can't do it myself, guaranteed! 

Thank you!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

7 years ago I was quoted 600 to strip and nitro a Strat body


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hammerhands said:


> Has anyone had a refinish done lately?
> 
> Where, who did it, how much did it cost?
> 
> How much would it cost to refinish a new Jazzmaster body in black?


Prob more than it would cost to buy a warmoth one.
Flat black? Gloss black?
What kind of condition is the body in?

Paint stripped or just over sprayed?

Black is prob the hardest solid colour to paint and look great - it shows every scratch, ding & swirl mark!

$600 is not a bad price at all, it’s a ton of work to do a nice glossy coat.

Sunburst is going to be more !!
Stripping that poly is a freaking nightmare, it’s no fun at all.

Nathan


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> 7 years ago I was quoted 600 to strip and nitro a Strat body


Holy smokes! I might live with a natural finish body if that's the price!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

59burst said:


> Holy smokes! I might live with a natural finish body if that's the price!


You could have poly black sprayed over for much less than a strip and nitro job


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> You could have poly black sprayed over for much less than a strip and nitro job


That's a good point. I really want sunburst, which is my favorite finish. Maybe that could be sprayed over natural? But would the overall finish then be too thick?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

Practice on a scrap board first.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's another option.

Vintage Refinishes


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

59burst said:


> That's a good point. I really want sunburst, which is my favorite finish. Maybe that could be sprayed over natural? But would the overall finish then be too thick?


Yes and no.
Basically the existing finish needs to be sanded & roughed up for the new finish to stick.
Which would look like absolute crap unless it was painted a solid colour.

Your best bet is to disassemble the base and take a heat gun & plastic putty knife to it.
Get it stripped and then send it to the people at the link above.

Nathan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It is really not that difficult. If you are wary of doing it yourself, practice on a scrap piece of sanded lumber first. A lot of the results come from the prep work.

You could also try a furniture refinisher or a body shop.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the terrific ideas an options! Now it is time to put on the thinking cap!


----------

